# How to repair crack in Wood trim?



## egruber (Dec 23, 2001)

I have a 2001 325CiC. I noticed that the wood trim on the driver's armrest has a hairline crack...maybe 2 -3 inches long. It doesn't look deep, and I have no idea how it happened. If it's only on the glossy part, can it be buffed out? What should I use?


----------



## BM-MAN (Jun 13, 2003)

You may be out of luck. I had the same issue with mine before i finally got it replaced by $tealer. There was no fix. But then eventually got rid of it altogether for Titan trim.

Good luck.

edit: Also just to let you know the armrest will develop more and more hairline cracks over time due to strain of opening and closing doors.


----------



## egruber (Dec 23, 2001)

Unfortunately, I am way past warranty, so the dealer is not an option. I guess I'll have to live with it.


----------

